# Wellesley Nautical School



## vic.clarke

Any ex boys out there.


----------



## Bosun bill

hi vic
are you talking about the wellesley nautical school in blyth northumland know as [bad boys]pior 1952 
bosun bill


----------



## geordie peacock

Yes I Was A Wellesley Boy 1960 - 1962 My Name Is George Peacock
I Was In Bascowen Dorm


----------



## gadgee

Hi Gents
Drove past the site (off Links Road Blyth?) only a few hours ago. As some of you may know there have been new houses built on most of it for a year or more. Think it was still running in the late 80's early 90's?


----------



## vic.clarke

*Wellesley*



geordie peacock said:


> Yes I Was A Wellesley Boy 1960 - 1962 My Name Is George Peacock
> I Was In Bascowen Dorm


Hi George

Hi George, I was there 59-61 Grenville. We now have a Wellesley forum.

Vic


----------



## vic.clarke

*Wellesley*



Bosun bill said:


> hi vic
> are you talking about the wellesley nautical school in blyth northumland know as [bad boys]pior 1952
> bosun bill


Hi Bill

I was the 59-61. We now have a forum, lots of members.


----------



## vic.clarke

Bosun bill said:


> hi vic
> are you talking about the wellesley nautical school in blyth northumland know as [bad boys]pior 1952
> bosun bill


Hi Bill


I was there 59-61. we now have a forum, lots of members, and memories.

Cheers 

Vic.


----------



## Bosun bill

hi vic clarke
i was at Wellesley 49-52 in Revenge dorm. housemaster Mr BROWN
Ship Captain Kitcat RN do you know any girls from Blyth. 
I knew one Myra Jacobs wonder if still alive. i am 75 now
bosun bill


----------



## BlythSpirit

The Wellesley School site was sold off by the owners - Sunderland Council and the bad boys are now taken care of in Sunderland. As Gadgee says the site was slated for a residential development and is now dormant awaiting the next huge housing boom!


----------



## vic.clarke

Bosun bill said:


> hi vic clarke
> i was at Wellesley 49-52 in Revenge dorm. housemaster Mr BROWN
> Ship Captain Kitcat RN do you know any girls from Blyth.
> I knew one Myra Jacobs wonder if still alive. i am 75 now
> bosun bill


Hi Bill

Our forum members all ex boys, have aquired the figure head of Admiral Boscawen who stood at the gates. We are donating him to the Ashington Sea Cadets, T.S.Tenacity. Would you have any old phorographs of your time there mate. We are building an archive.


----------



## Bosun bill

hi vic yes i do have some photos of my time at WELLESLEY. i will have to wait for my mate to call as i am not to good at posting them, but will send as soon  how do i get into the forum
bosun bill


----------



## vic.clarke

Hi Bill

We have two forums please send me a PM for contact details.
Cheers Vic.

(Email addresses removed as per site policy - Please use the private message system for initial contact - MS)


----------



## vic.clarke

BlythSpirit said:


> The Wellesley School site was sold off by the owners - Sunderland Council and the bad boys are now taken care of in Sunderland. As Gadgee says the site was slated for a residential development and is now dormant awaiting the next huge housing boom!


The freehold of the site is and always has been owned by the Trustees of the Wellesley School who have the site for sale. Sunderland City Council were Tenants up until 2006. The Trust has been converted into a financial trust which will in due course be acting for the benefit for the Children of the North East.


----------



## bluedog

I was at Wellesley Nautical School from 1953-1955, Captain Kitkat, Davey Jones. Does anyone know where I can get some more photos from that period Many thanks


----------



## ken williamson

geordie peacock said:


> Yes I Was A Wellesley Boy 1960 - 1962 My Name Is George Peacock
> I Was In Bascowen Dorm


i remember u well geordie, i was qp 14, with u ,berryman,ginger,and many more i can recall.iseem to remember u told me your family,(or u)had something to do with the coal industry.


----------



## ken williamson

ken williamson said:


> i remember u well geordie, i was qp 14, with u ,berryman,ginger,and many more i can recall.iseem to remember u told me your family,(or u)had something to do with the coal industry.i left wellesley and sailed on mv.corbrae ,deckboy, the first of many ships in my 25 years at sea.


----------



## David Holt

*Old Boy.*

Im an old boy I was at Wellesley between 1962 to 1963.
I was one of the lads who swam out to recue the Canoeing party in which an officer died.
I was with Albert Crompton.


----------



## David Holt

*Hawkins*



ken williamson said:


> i remember u well geordie, i was qp 14, with u ,berryman,ginger,and many more i can recall.iseem to remember u told me your family,(or u)had something to do with the coal industry.


I was in Hawkins Dorm!


----------



## David Holt

I was in Hawkins Dorm.
also in the Band and Gymnastics team.


----------



## bluedog

i was at wns 1953 1955 kitkat was captain davy jones 2nd in comand leading hand hawkins po reveng the school made me into a better person but i still cant spell


----------



## peter potts

Could,nt walk round Blyth in RN rig for fear of been pulled up


----------



## monster

bluedog said:


> I was at Wellesley Nautical School from 1953-1955, Captain Kitkat, Davey Jones. Does anyone know where I can get some more photos from that period Many thanks


Hi I was in Wellesley 54 -56. I can still see in my mind a lot of faces but few names; I remember some officers names; Gough, Brown, Janaway and Wright. Because I was the only Welsh speaker Cpt Davey Jones had me read Welsh poetry etc to the Blyth literary society once a month in his house. I remember the summer camps in Hepple, Doing the Hornpipe in Deleval Hall and a couple of other places. Happy days.


----------



## joe warburton

*joe warburton*



David Holt said:


> Im an old boy I was at Wellesley between 1962 to 1963.
> I was one of the lads who swam out to recue the Canoeing party in which an officer died.
> I was with Albert Crompton.


hi david,just seen your name and thouht that rings a bell,in the same fxl starbord,hawkins and in the same band,been keeping a eye in the other wellesley site,and just nosing around an saw your name,nice to know theres still a few left,not long tonight cos we r packing to go 2 corfu,,all the best TTFN ---joe---(Thumb)


----------



## Dennis Roe

joe warburton said:


> hi david,just seen your name and thouht that rings a bell,in the same fxl starbord,hawkins and in the same band,been keeping a eye in the other wellesley site,and just nosing around an saw your name,nice to know theres still a few left,not long tonight cos we r packing to go 2 corfu,,all the best TTFN ---joe---(Thumb)


Hi Joe, I know you!!.........we were at the Greenawn together...and WNS also!.........I was there 1962/3 WNS that is!!


----------



## DaveyLad1972

I was in there 1986. I robbed the van. Davey Newsome


----------



## geoffu

I used to live in Barrington and go to stay with my aunt every weekend on Beaconsfield Street, Blyth. I well remember the Wellesley boys marching to church on a Sunday morning past my aunts house. Never thought then I'd be off to sea.


----------



## johnfneedham1941

vic.clarke said:


> Any ex boys out there.


 JOHN Needham 1958 to 1961


----------



## johnfneedham1941

I was in Boscawen, I was Head boot boy, my best friend as Lesley Howell, Geof King and
guy called Fagan. The officer in charge was Terrall.


----------



## Sweetoldsoul

Drove past the site (off Links Road Blyth?) only a few hours ago.


----------

